# Sci-fi Robot Observer



## Achronic

A digital painting I did by firstly creating a 3D sculpture on Zbrush then rendering it on Keyshot 5 and using the final picture in photoshop cs6 to add additional design.


----------



## TerryCurley

WOW - isn't technology amazing.


----------



## chanda95

Very nice work! I never have delved into the digital art world much but greatly admire some of the work being produced. This is great.


----------

